# installare dc++ help

## Vento

salve raga!

ho bisogno di installare dc++ e nn so cm fare..ho provato a seguire tutte le guide esistenti ma nessuna era kiara.ho già installato wine, scaricato ed estratto linuxdcpp...ke devo fare ora? istruzione dettagliate per piacere...

grazie mille

----------

## Vento

vi prego sono disperatooooo...help

----------

## randomaze

 *Vento wrote:*   

> vi prego sono disperatooooo...help

 

Disperato o meno tra le regole del forum vi é quella di non fare un *up* prima che siano passate 24 ore, farlo poi in mezz'ora solo perché nessuno ti ha risposto mi sembra oltremodo ecessivo.

Se nessuno ti risponde probabilmente nessuno sa come risponderti, hai provato a cercare nel forum?

----------

## CarloJekko

Sei fortunato.... esiste una versione cvs

Ma ci sono delle difficoltà da superare

1)Installare scons (semplice)

2) Hai bisogno del gcc 3.4 e superiore..

Ma poi eccolo il caro dc++ (ha gli stessi tag di dc++ puoi entrare ovunque)

http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index

A me funge perfettamente ed entro anke negli hub selettivi dove chiedono l'ultimissima versione super aggiornata  :Smile: 

----------

## Vento

scusa randomaze ma sn nuovo:oops:

----------

## Vento

ho cercato in portege e ho trovato questo,può andare bene? 

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 3.3.5.20050130-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.3.5.20050130-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 24,447 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

      Description: The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers,

pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

----------

## shogun_panda

Ehm...Si chiama portage...  :Very Happy: 

Cmq...

Innanzitutto ti conviene syncare il portage perche' non so se l'ultimo gcc risulta il 3.3.5 perche' non hai l'albero aggiornato o perche' hai keyword restrittive...

 Per syncare il portage 

```

$ emerge sync

```

Per installare il portage nel caso ci siano keyword restrittive

```

$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gcc

```

Chiaramente se x86 non e' la tua architettura cambia la stringa...

Spero di essere stato chiaro...(ma ne dubito  :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: )

Ciriciao!

----------

## gutter

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gcc
> ...

 

Non finiremo mai di ripeterlo, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato  :Confused: 

----------

## Vento

e ke vuol dire???? ormai l'ho già fatto...

----------

## X-Drum

omg....sti giovani :asd:

ad ogni modo se usi kde o hai le su le qt

prova valknut ho dato un occhiata alle sshots

sembra carino

----------

## BlueInGreen

Io invece sotto linux ho sempre usato senza alcun problema ili client originale con wine.

Ho seguito questa guida 

http://funkfunk.orcon.net.nz/dcwine.html

alla lettera ed è filato tutto lissio come l'olio...  :Very Happy: 

Speriamo comunque che il client nativo per linuzzo entri presto in portage

Cya

----------

## X-Drum

beh e quello sopra citato che è?

non sarà l'originale ma è nativo

----------

## BlueInGreen

confermo a mio avviso al momento valknut è l'inica alternativa valida, anche se la differenza col client dc++ ancora si fa sentire  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

ah buh  :Smile: 

sono ignorante in materia ho fatto un eix in portage:twisted:

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gcc
> ...

 

Eeeeh? Davvero? E da quando?  :Question: 

----------

## CarloJekko

La maggior parte degli hub accettano valknut... è mooolto meglio di dc++ ....  fà anke il multi download

dai 

```
emerge valknut
```

dovrebbe andare bene per il 98% degli hubs 

CMQ per compatibilità, se alcuni hub a cui tu solitamente ti colleghi  vogliono per forza dc++ segui questa guida per il gcc 3.4

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_GCC_3.4

poi installa scons...

e quindi prenditi il dc++ dal cvs

Ciao!

@Panda il Accept_keywords non dà la possibilità di sapere l'uscita di aggiornamenti del software installato con 

```
emerge -up world 
```

e soprattutto si tira dietro le dipendenze tutte ~x86 ... meglio il package.keywords ...

----------

## Vento

ho scaricato il sorgente linuxdcpp ma mi da un errore in compilazione...

quando lancio il comando scons (mi trovo nelle directory /home/user/linuxdcpp) mi da il seguente errore e poi si blocca:

   QueueManager::FileQueue::remove(QueueItem*)':

client/QueueManager.h:163: warning: taking address of temporary

scons: *** [build/client/ADLSearch.o] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.

----------

## CarloJekko

ma tieni il gcc >= 3.4?

dipendenze dal readme.txt

```
Gtk+ 2.4

libglade 2.4

pthread

zlib

libbz2

scons

g++ 3.4 (Yes, this is REQUIRED for succesfull compilation!)

```

Cmq intanto mettiti valknut e provalo magari ti risolve tutti i prob..

----------

## Vento

scusa e come faccio a installare tutti quei pakketti?

----------

## CarloJekko

```
emerge  gtk+ libglade zlib scons 
```

per il gcc segui ATTENTAMENTE la guida...

Ma ti ripeto, io avevo tutto già installto in quanto ho le gtk+ e il gcc 3.4, per una cosa + veloce va benissimo valknut

Io uso solo quello; linuxdcpp lo uso raramente per gli hub ostinati...

----------

## Vento

CarloJekko ti ho aggiunto tra i contatti msn...mi faresti un favore se mi spiegassi di persona come fare!

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Trifaux666

sarebbe piu' facile emergere i dc fatti proprio per linux; eccoli qua:

```
*  net-p2p/dctc

      Latest version available: 0.85.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 494 kB

      Homepage:    http://brainz.servebeer.com/dctc/

      Description: Direct Connect Text Client, almost famous file share program

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-p2p/dc-gui

      Latest version available: 0.80

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,309 kB

      Homepage:    http://brainz.servebeer.com/dctc/

      Description: GUI for dctc

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## assente

DC-GUI è inusabile, linux DC++ non è male; io l'ho installato così, praticamente ho dovuto scaricare lo snapshot perchè le altre non mi funzionavano

----------

## gutter

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eeeeh? Davvero? E da quando? 

 

Da molto tempo  :Wink: 

Cerca nel forum un thread che parla di come usare correttamente portage. Dovrebbe essere linkato nei post utilissimi.

----------

## ultimodruido

 *assente wrote:*   

> DC-GUI è inusabile, 

 

da qualche parte ho letto che dcgui è stato sostituito da valknut

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   DC-GUI ï¿½ inusabile,  
> 
> da qualche parte ho letto che dcgui ï¿½ stato sostituito da valknut

 

E' lo stesso programma...ha solo cambiato nome...

----------

## assente

io intendo il dc-gui quello in Gtk, quello in Qt andava abbastanza.

http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/kratky/dc-dcgui.png

----------

## CarloJekko

è il suo diretto successore  :Wink: 

ma e' davveeeeero superiore (IMHO)

----------

## shogun_panda

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> è il suo diretto successore 
> 
> ma e' davveeeeero superiore (IMHO)

 

E' un po' improprio (suppongo tu dica che LinuxDC++ e' successore di DC-GUI, giusto?)...

DC-GUI si basa su DCTC, scritto da zero, mentre LinuxDC++ e' il porting sul pinguinone dell'ottimo codice del DC++ sotto Linux...

Solo pignoleria cmq...Perche' LinuxDC++ e' davvero superiore...  :Wink: 

Ciauz!

----------

## BlueInGreen

Credo intendesse che  valknut è il diretto successore di dc-gui ... e così è infatti...  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

si infatti  :Wink: 

----------

